# Our Congress Results



## Belinda (Aug 6, 2007)

Well it is hard to believe that another Congress has come and gone.. Where does the time go..?? It was extemely hot this year , Not sure it was as hot as last year but bad enough..

I wish we could find a nice Air conditioned place that we could have Congress in that would be great.. Guess we will just have to see what they come up with..

I want to thank all my clients for a great year with their ponies.. They all had a very nice Congress and each should be very proud of what their horses did..

Jackie Tylers yearling colt Resolute EGF won the Jr. over Classic stallion and then when on to win Congress Grand Champion Stallion :aktion033: Boy was she excited !!

Jackies yearling mare Rhapsody Hollywood Fashion won the yearling filly under and then went on to Win Reserve Grand under mare going res. to her sister .

Cross Country Music Box Dancer won Liberty with a strong entry of 17 , and then she won the 13-17 Youth halter mare class, and also went Res. Champion Sen. Mare

Dancing Moon Bright Panhander owned by the Laramores won the weanling colt class, and the Sweepstakes for the classic's. His half sister won the weanling filly class and went Res. in the Futurity. she also belongs to the Laramores..

Best Dressed Sinatra belonging to Lisa and Mike , won the Sen. Stallion under went Sen. Champion and Res. Grand, and then took Mike to his first Congress Amateur win out of a tough class of Amateurs..

Little King Farms 2 yr old colt won his class in the over division stallions , Linda Seddon's colt Aztec Gold was Res. Jr. Champion under stallion

Wall Street Mr. Mitz won his 4th year in a row Congress National Grand Champion Gelding under.. We are all so proud of " Harry""..

We had many others that did well and won several of their classes also. We sure can not complain as it was a GReat year... Thanks to all who gave us so many nice and kind words at the Congress ..


----------



## Leeana (Aug 6, 2007)

Hi Belinda,

You did great at Congress, it seemed like everytime i glanced over at the ring you were in it!

I wanted to stop by and say hello and introduce myself but you always looked so darn busy




.

Congrats to you and all your clients!!!! :aktion033: :aktion033:

Sinatra looked fantastic, i've always thought he was so beautiful but seeing him in person just blew me away



:.


----------



## Jill (Aug 6, 2007)

Congratulations, Belinda!!!!


----------



## txminipinto (Aug 7, 2007)

As usual, Belinda.... you had a great show! :aktion033: Congratulations on everything! Any chance Resolute is going home?



: Texaco should would like another Grand! :flirt:


----------



## Erica (Aug 7, 2007)

Way to go B :aktion033:

Not that I expected anything else, from the results look like the two best backup singers on the horse show circut did very well



and I Guess Harry was cold again up there huh?


----------



## alongman (Aug 7, 2007)

Congratulations Belinda.....I've seen the ponies and it's no wonder you did so well!


----------



## minih (Aug 7, 2007)

Congratulations!!!! :aktion033: :risa8:


----------



## ownedbyapony (Aug 9, 2007)

:aktion033: Way to go B and Customers :aktion033:


----------



## Karen S (Aug 10, 2007)

Congrats Belinda & Clients,

Your horses always look their best and makes me work a bit harder to place in any class with you.

Karen


----------



## SweetOpal (Aug 10, 2007)

Who was that black mare(I think it was a mare) that you had in the classic liberty? I really liked her and she had a great go for sure!


----------



## Belinda (Aug 10, 2007)

Hi

The black mare was Cross Country Music Box Dancer,, she is a 3 yr mare that I raised and her sire is B & L 's Rock E Bright Day.. She just moves so much like her sire. Bright also won Liberty at Congress .. Thanks for the nice words about Dancer..



:


----------

